# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  استنتاج اشتباه آمار؛ راهنمای کامل تأسف‌بار

## yalda218

سال 2015 | 177 صفحه | ISBN: 9781593276201 | 7 MB | 


*دانلود کتاب*


*پسورد فایل:* *www.booktolearn.com*

 
* معرفی:* پیشرفت‌های علمی به تحقیقات خوب وابسته است و تحقیقات خوب نیازمند آمارگیری خوب می‌باشد. اما تجزیه‌و‌تحلیل آماری برای دریافت اطلاعات صحیح باید مهارت‌آمیز باشد. شگفت‌زده خواهید شد وقتی ببینید چگونه دانشمندان این اشتباه را انجام می‌دهند.
” استنتاج اشتباه آمار” یک راهنمای مختصر و مفید و ضروری برای اشتباهات آماری در علوم مدرن می‌باشد که نحوه انجام پژوهش عاری از اشتباه را به شما نشان می‌دهد. شما غفلت‌ها و خطاهای خجالت‌آور در تحقیقات اخیر را مورد بررسی قرار می‌دهید، تصورات غلط و سیاست‌های علمی که اجازه می‌دهد این اشتباهات رخ دهد را آموخته و تلاش خود را برای اصلاح روش خود و همسالانتان در آمارگیری آغاز کنید.
در این کتاب اطلاعاتی درمورد موارد ذیل می‌یابید:
پرسیدن سوالات صحیح، طراحی آزمایش صحیح، انتخاب تجزیه‌و‌تحلیل آماری صحیح و پیش‌بینی طرح
نحوه درنظر گرفتن مقدار P، اهمیت، عدم قابلیت، فاصله اطمینان و رگرسیون
انتخاب حجم نمونه صحیح و اجتناب از قطعیات نادرست
گزارش تجزیه‌و‌تحلیل خود و انتشار داده‌ها و کد منبع
روش‌های استنباطی، انجام اقدامات احتیاطی و نرم‌افزار تحلیلی که می‌تواند به شما کمک کند.

 کتاب راستین همان است که پا به تنهایی ما می‌گذارد. "کریستین بوبن"

----------


## srh

جااان ؟؟؟

نخوندم

----------

